# In-wall center speaker suggestions



## Dream Theater (Sep 14, 2014)

I am going to install my center speaker in-wall behind my acoustical projection screen because it would be to low. My right and left are going to be floor standing. I need suggestions on a good in-wall center speaker. Does anyone use one or have experience with them. Please let me know. Thanks


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Well, I think it would depend on what you are using for left and right speaker


----------



## Dream Theater (Sep 14, 2014)

Could I not mix and match them or do you believe they need to be the same brand ?


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Dream Theater said:


> Could I not mix and match them or do you believe they need to be the same brand ?


It would be better to have all 3 front channels identical if possible. Even better would be to have all of your channels with the same speaker(even though if you look at mine I have all kinds of speakers... There is no way possible that I could have used my LCR speakers for the other channels in my HT space. I would love to have them be all the same but there is no room.)... Although some might say that is overkill. If you are going with an AT screen... Do you have any space where you could put the screen out enough to clear your speakers, or is a in-wall speaker a must?


----------



## Dream Theater (Sep 14, 2014)

ellisr63 said:


> It would be better to have all 3 front channels identical if possible. Even better would be to have all of your channels with the same speaker(even though if you look at mine I have all kinds of speakers... There is no way possible that I could have used my LCR speakers for the other channels in my HT space. I would love to have them be all the same but there is no room.)... Although some might say that is overkill. If you are going with an AT screen... Do you have any space where you could put the screen out enough to clear your speakers, or is a in-wall speaker a must?


Moving the screen forward is slightly possible, but not likely because of the room layout. Just wouldn't look right. What if I used the same manufacture on the three front speakers one being in wall and the R and L being floor standing? I would do all in wall, but I wouldn't be able to toe in the R and L speakers.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Dream Theater said:


> Moving the screen forward is slightly possible, but not likely because of the room layout. Just wouldn't look right. What if I used the same manufacture on the three front speakers one being in wall and the R and L being floor standing? I would do all in wall, but I wouldn't be able to toe in the R and L speakers.


Can you make the screen wall to wall? If you could then you can mask the area you are not using and it will just look like the room is a bit shorter. You can mix and match if you like... Identical is best though, but as I said above I did not go identical and it sounds great (not to say that it would or wouldn't sound better with all being identical though).


----------



## Dream Theater (Sep 14, 2014)

ellisr63 said:


> Can you make the screen wall to wall? If you could then you can mask the area you are not using and it will just look like the room is a bit shorter. You can mix and match if you like... Identical is best though, but as I said above I did not go identical and it sounds great (not to say that it would or wouldn't sound better with all being identical though).
> 
> 
> 
> I may be able to do that or at least close my only concern is what do I do with the excess space below the screen and the floor. The bottom of the speakers will be visible if I do something like this and I don't want to affect the sound. Do you have any suggestions? Also, I more than likely I'm going to purchase the new Epson 3500 projector. In your opinion or anyone else on this site what do you feel is the largest screen without affecting the picture quality that I could go with?


----------



## Dream Theater (Sep 14, 2014)

ellisr63 said:


> Can you make the screen wall to wall? If you could then you can mask the area you are not using and it will just look like the room is a bit shorter. You can mix and match if you like... Identical is best though, but as I said above I did not go identical and it sounds great (not to say that it would or wouldn't sound better with all being identical though).



I may be able to do that or at least close my only concern is what do I do with the excess space below the screen and the floor. The bottom of the speakers will be visible if I do something like this and I don't want to affect the sound. Do you have any suggestions? Also, I more than likely I'm going to purchase the new Epson 3500 projector. In your opinion or anyone else on this site what do you feel is the largest screen without affecting the picture quality that I could go with?


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Dream Theater said:


> I may be able to do that or at least close my only concern is what do I do with the excess space below the screen and the floor. The bottom of the speakers will be visible if I do something like this and I don't want to affect the sound. Do you have any suggestions? Also, I more than likely I'm going to purchase the new Epson 3500 projector. In your opinion or anyone else on this site what do you feel is the largest screen without affecting the picture quality that I could go with?


Mask off the bottom with black speaker grill cloth or some acoustically transparent material like GOM.

Myself... I would buy AT screen material from Seymour AV, and get enough to go wall to wall. Once you have the screen made up then test fit your projector to the size that you are happy with... Then make some masking frames to mask it to the size you like the best. By going this route your screen will last you much longer as you won't have to buy another one if you decide to go bigger down the road (ie 4k, 8k, etc.).

Projector Central shows 150" wide x 84" high screen would give you a 172" diagonal with 14ftl with a 16.5' throw.

http://www.projectorcentral.com/Epson-Home_Cinema_3500-projection-calculator-pro.htm

So that would be the max screen size for you, but it will get brighter as you go smaller on the image size (then you can use the ECO mode).


----------



## Dream Theater (Sep 14, 2014)

ellisr63 said:


> Mask off the bottom with black speaker grill cloth or some acoustically transparent material like GOM. Myself... I would buy AT screen material from Seymour AV, and get enough to go wall to wall. Once you have the screen made up then test fit your projector to the size that you are happy with... Then make some masking frames to mask it to the size you like the best. By going this route your screen will last you much longer as you won't have to buy another one if you decide to go bigger down the road (ie 4k, 8k, etc.). Projector Central shows 150" wide x 84" high screen would give you a 172" diagonal with 14ftl with a 16.5' throw. http://www.projectorcentral.com/Epson-Home_Cinema_3500-projection-calculator-pro.htm So that would be the max screen size for you, but it will get brighter as you go smaller on the image size (then you can use the ECO mode).


To make sure I'm clear. I will build a false wall made out of the acoustical screen material , wall to wall and ceiling to floor. Would you use 2x4's to make this " wall" ? 

Also, what would you use to make a masking frame that wouldn't ruin the screen? How would you attach it? 

You have been a ton of help and I'm sure I'll have a ton of more questions.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Dream Theater said:


> To make sure I'm clear. I will build a false wall made out of the acoustical screen material , wall to wall and ceiling to floor. Would you use 2x4's to make this " wall" ?
> 
> Also, what would you use to make a masking frame that wouldn't ruin the screen? How would you attach it?
> 
> You have been a ton of help and I'm sure I'll have a ton of more questions.


You could make the wall out of 2x4s or extruded aluminum... Your choice (with wood being the least expensive). I have seen people make masking panels out of yardsticks stapled together, and then wrapped in acoustically transparent black material. For attaching it to the screen... The best way i have seen is to put a support right behind the screen (touching it lightly), and attach a small magnet to it. You then attach a small magnet to your masking panels (lining up to the one behind the screen), and you are done. :T

Here is an example of a DIY screen wall (if you do a Google image search you will find a lot of examples). I was looking for a specific one that was the complete wall and was very simple but I can't remember where it is now. The guy that sells Falcon screens sent me the link before. . What we did was attach a 2x4 to the ceiling and then attach the frame to the 2x4 with a hinge type device (so we could get behind the screen easily... Ultimately we decided it was easier just to remove some o-rings to gain access). Our screen is supported on the bottom by the stage. I hope to get around to making a masking panel soon, but i want to finish tuning the room first.

Hope this helps you. :T


----------



## Dream Theater (Sep 14, 2014)

ellisr63 said:


> You could make the wall out of 2x4s or extruded aluminum... Your choice (with wood being the least expensive). I have seen people make masking panels out of yardsticks stapled together, and then wrapped in acoustically transparent black material. For attaching it to the screen... The best way i have seen is to put a support right behind the screen (touching it lightly), and attach a small magnet to it. You then attach a small magnet to your masking panels (lining up to the one behind the screen), and you are done. :T Here is an example of a DIY screen wall (if you do a Google image search you will find a lot of examples). I was looking for a specific one that was the complete wall and was very simple but I can't remember where it is now. The guy that sells Falcon screens sent me the link before. . What we did was attach a 2x4 to the ceiling and then attach the frame to the 2x4 with a hinge type device (so we could get behind the screen easily... Ultimately we decided it was easier just to remove some o-rings to gain access). Our screen is supported on the bottom by the stage. I hope to get around to making a masking panel soon, but i want to finish tuning the room first. Hope this helps you. :T


I appreciate the help!! If I do build the frame out of 2x4, would you just pull the screen tight and staple it on the back? Lucky for me I can create a small door to get behind the screen wall because my room is in the basement. So if I decide to go this route the screen wall will be somewhat permanent. I am also building a stage, more than likely I will have the carpet run right up to the screen wall.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Dream Theater said:


> I appreciate the help!! If I do build the frame out of 2x4, would you just pull the screen tight and staple it on the back? Lucky for me I can create a small door to get behind the screen wall because my room is in the basement. So if I decide to go this route the screen wall will be somewhat permanent. I am also building a stage, more than likely I will have the carpet run right up to the screen wall.


That is one way (actually the one I made before my current one was like that but made out of 1x3s).

Here are some other ways I have seen (I am sure there are plenty more good ways)

1: Some people route a groove in the wood and insert a piece of rubber in the groove over the screen (like a screen door

2: Install grommets around the edge and then use o-rings to attach the screen (under tension) to some screws in the frame.

3: The Jamestown screens use a sandwich type of clamping. They notch the screen material to clear the screws holding the back piece to the front frame making a sandwich and you just pull and tighten the screws. If you have any wrinkles you just loosen the area and pull again.

4: My current screen was not as cheap but it turned out real nice.... I used extruded "T" slot aluminum 1" x 2" and bought a bunch of the T slot screws (along with some corner brackets), cut it to the correct size, inserted T slot screws (longer ones for the o-rings). Once it was together it was a matter of about 15 minutes to have the screen all tension-ed (screen had o-rings installed). :T


----------



## Dream Theater (Sep 14, 2014)

Since my speakers are going to be behind my screen could I use a vertical center channel and use the same floor standing speaker for my left , right, and center?


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Dream Theater said:


> Since my speakers are going to be behind my screen could I use a vertical center channel and use the same floor standing speaker for my left , right, and center?


Absolutely, having the front 3 the same is the best... Go for it.


----------



## Dream Theater (Sep 14, 2014)

I've decide to with a 140" acoustical screen from Jamestown. I am going to build a false wall to mount the screen to. My question, do you think not would be ok to drywall around the screen without affecting the sound?


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Dream Theater said:


> I've decide to with a 140" acoustical screen from Jamestown. I am going to build a false wall to mount the screen to. My question, do you think not would be ok to drywall around the screen without affecting the sound?


I think you will be happy with the Jamestown screen. I take it you are getting the screen with frame so you just need to hang it, correct? 

Not sure on the drywall bit... Are just talking a few inches or are you talking feet? If you build a wall that is more than a few inches, you may be building a cavity that might mess with your sound waves. I am assuming that your speakers will not be close to the drywall proposal... I don't think you want the speaker dispersion pattern to be firing behind the drywall at all. My self I would just frame it out and get some acoustically transparent material to replace the drywall... You might be able to find something that matches your walls or maybe just get some floor to ceiling curtains to finish off the sides of the screen. The curtains would also allow you to get to the speakers if you needed to. :T BTW... The wall behind the screen should either be painted black or covered with a dark material (I believe black is preferred).


----------



## Dream Theater (Sep 14, 2014)

ellisr63 said:


> I think you will be happy with the Jamestown screen. I take it you are getting the screen with frame so you just need to hang it, correct? Not sure on the drywall bit... Are just talking a few inches or are you talking feet? If you build a wall that is more than a few inches, you may be building a cavity that might mess with your sound waves. I am assuming that your speakers will not be close to the drywall proposal... I don't think you want the speaker dispersion pattern to be firing behind the drywall at all. My self I would just frame it out and get some acoustically transparent material to replace the drywall... You might be able to find something that matches your walls or maybe just get some floor to ceiling curtains to finish off the sides of the screen. The curtains would also allow you to get to the speakers if you needed to. :T BTW... The wall behind the screen should either be painted black or covered with a dark material (I believe black is preferred).


The below pic gives a similar example of what I want to achieve. The only difference is that I will have equal space on the top and borrow. The 140" screen will almost be the size of the wall. Maybe 10 inches max on each side. My plan is to drywall the edges and mount the screen on top of the drywall edge. I am going to use three horizontal speakers for my fronts. At no point will a speaker be in front of framing or drywall. What do you think? Do you believe the 10 inches of surrounding dry wall will create a sound issue?


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Dream Theater said:


> The below pic gives a similar example of what I want to achieve. The only difference is that I will have equal space on the top and borrow. The 140" screen will almost be the size of the wall. Maybe 10 inches max on each side. My plan is to drywall the edges and mount the screen on top of the drywall edge. I am going to use three horizontal speakers for my fronts. At no point will a speaker be in front of framing or drywall. What do you think? Do you believe the 10 inches of surrounding dry wall will create a sound issue?
> 
> View attachment 68513


Looks good to me... You might want to look into getting some insulation to cover the walls behind the screen, as this will improve the sound. Then get some black Commando Cloth to cover the insulation, and improve the picture. :T


----------



## Dream Theater (Sep 14, 2014)

ellisr63 said:


> Looks good to me... You might want to look into getting some insulation to cover the walls behind the screen, as this will improve the sound. Then get some black Commando Cloth to cover the insulation, and improve the picture. :T


Do you think I'd be ok with drywall around the screen?


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Dream Theater said:


> Do you think I'd be ok with drywall around the screen?


I think it is shallow enough that it won't cause a problem... I would though put some insulation in the cavity, and the whole wall behind the screen to help with the audio (and cover it with black Commando Cloth). :T


----------



## rambocommando (Aug 28, 2014)

Dont forget that you will want to be able to get behind the screen if you ever want to adjust/replace/generally fiddle with the speakers or equipment behind the screen. Drywalling the walls on either side might make that more difficult


----------

